# Practical uses for strobe/flash function ?



## scriverdog (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm curious to learn how many of you have found the strobe functions incorporated into some torches useful and in what real life situations?

I have become decidely negative about the strobe function (yes, I know opinions vary) because I see it more as a novelty (and in some instances a downright annoyance) than as an essential function, yet it occurs to me that some of you may be able to show me the error of my ways. There must be some reason so many manufacturers continue to offer it.

if you have found a good use for strobe, please share it but let's stay away from "self defense". if I need to defend myself you can be sure the first thing I reach for won't be my torch.

so where am I going wrong here?


----------



## yellow (Apr 3, 2010)

I have no light, where I get into flash mode, when I do not activate it.

once I used it to signal friends where we walked during a hike. That flashing was really good to see, even in daylight.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 3, 2010)

scriverdog said:


> I'm curious to learn how many of you have found the strobe functions incorporated into some torches useful and in what real life situations?


I'm still waiting to find a "practical" use. The only use I've found so far is to raise my heart rate when I get really annoyed that I've accidently entered strobe mode (and it's always accidental, I'd never do it on purpose).


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 3, 2010)

I only have one light where it cycles through just like the other modes (and I don't like this setup). If it's hidden until or unless you need it then it's no problem.

Buying lights where you don't have to access the strobes is the solution. I don't see them as being useful except possibly when you need to get someone attention and nothing else works...you fall off a hiking trail, you need to get someone's attention through a locked door, whatever.

I would prefer to either not have them or have them "hidden".


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the strobe function at work to signal tow truck drivers to help them locate me when I'm going to impound a car.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 3, 2010)

Haven't found any good uses yet, but I guess we'll know one when it happens. I do like the idea of having a slow beacon mode to use as a marker. Thankfully most of the newer lights have UI's that don't require you to see the strobe til you want to.

Geoff


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 3, 2010)

For signaling friends during night hikes. But mostly just to impress nonflashaholic friends.

My Mini AA with hidden modes is the best UI since I don't have to access strobe when not needed.


----------



## umc (Apr 3, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> But mostly just to impress nonflashaholic friends.



This and to annoy those same friends. Strobe is the one mode I like out of any "flash" type mode but it's sadly for those reasons so far, but that being said, that is what makes it fun. 

btw, thanks for requesting that folks leave out the "self defense" angle. That is the biggest joke I've ever heard and it's scary to think that there are people out there that actually believe their light will be effective for this. :duh2:


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 3, 2010)

The only thing I've actually used it for, sor far: I've found my 6 year old and his friends like to add the strobe from my Olight T10 to dancing music, they can have their own little disco.

Things I *think* it would be good for, but haven't had to use it for: It would probably be useful if you have to stop on the highway, or any poorly lit road at night, and if you have to walk along the shoulder. It's surprising how hard it is to see people at night. That strobe might keep you from becoming roadkill. 

It would also be nice to have if backpacking or camping over night. If you get injured, or lost at nigh it might help people find you.


----------



## hoongern (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had to use a slow strobe (using my LF2XT, I think it was ~ 5Hz) at the side of the highway in the car to warn other drivers.

I also have a flash (2 flashes per second at 30% power - not too bright) set up on my LF2XT which I use when walking at night so that cars can avoid me. I've had to use this when I had to walk along a highway.

I've also taped my flashlights on strobe onto the ceiling fan and turned it on  not sure if you consider that practical, but it was sure cool...

But personally, I would never use a strobe in a tactical situation. I think it comes in useful when trying to attract attention or make yourself visible. 

Best thing about the LF2XT - I can hide away the strobe/flash modes if I don't want them  And the strobe is programmable from different frequencies. I find the slow frequencies more useful.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 3, 2010)

When I have been out at night on my bike as I live in an unlit area,I have the strobe mode on pointing down on the road so not to dazzle traffic but as an added aid to them seeing me as traffic passing my place is doing on average 60 mph+,so far am still here writing.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 3, 2010)

I point my light at the ground and use the disco strobe when crossing the street at night. It works surprisingly well at slowing drivers down!


----------



## Ragiska (Apr 3, 2010)

wow, another one of these?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245453&highlight=strobe 

lots of good real world uses in there


----------



## novice (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a flashlight just because it has a strobe, but I think they have their uses.

We were going to meet some people in a school ballpark area on the 4th of July for a fireworks display. It was already dark, and there were crowds of people in the field, and crowds of people on the sidewalk we were walking down, towards the field. There was no way we were going to spot them, and they couldn't distinguish where we were. By calling them on the cell phone and saying, "Okay, look for the strobe" (I held my Fenix P2D above my head, pointed in their general direction), it made it simple for them to come get us.

I also think it would be very useful for calling emergency responders, or tow trucks, or campus security, etc., and tell them to look for the strobe.

I rarely use a strobe, but I still think it's a useful feature.


----------



## summy670x (Apr 3, 2010)

turning off the lights in company meetings and activating the strobe mode on my tk-30 was considered extremely practical by all my co-workers :twothumbs

i couldn't help myself ^^


----------



## victory (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the strobe function when dealing with traffic at work. Gets their attention real well.

It has its tactical uses as well. Makes a nice distraction prior to making someone eat bezel.

I will say that on most lights the UI negates any tactical benefits and it's just clutter.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive used the stroke on my M21 to distract a drunk with a broken bottle so the other doormen could sneak around him and take him down. I have used it with a traffic cone at accident scenes.


----------



## E1B (Apr 5, 2010)

yea not really useful...... but at the prison i work at the housing unit that im assigned to there are no cell doors......yea i know crazy but when an offender starts to hang a lil too far out his cell to socialize i just put the strobe on him from the control room and they tend to slide back into their cell......so for me while at work it actually helps


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 5, 2010)

most definitely... strobing across a large area trying to get someones attention. Me on my phone, trying to hook up with my party or family member across a dark, crowded area at disneyland. But I have to admit, I can just as easily manually strobe my light with my thumb.

SOS is pretty usuelss though.


----------



## Advil (Apr 5, 2010)

raves


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 5, 2010)

Practical use for my strobe: when fishing at night and waiting for a friend to join us, it was used to signal him our location, strobe was used as there was a fair amount of ambient lighting.

My light, Jet III Pro ST has a flash mode, i.e. one flash every 10 seconds or so, which was used as a locator light when fishing at night (yes, i enjoy fishing) to mark the position where we left our bags and stuff on a dark deserted beach as we would move up and down the beach to cast.

The Jet III also has the ability to program your strobe from slow to fast, so i set it on the slowest and use that as a front indicator light in addition to my rear blinkers when i go night cycling.

Have also used the strobe on max to signal for a taxi late at night, with the strobe, the driver didnt turn into another road as he had intended to but came over instead.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 5, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> most definitely... strobing across a large area trying to get someones attention. Me on my phone, trying to hook up with my party or family member across a dark, crowded area at disneyland. But I have to admit, I can just as easily manually strobe my light with my thumb.
> 
> SOS is pretty usuelss though.



Unless you are hiking/camping in the Mountains and the only way for S&R to find you if you've been injured is with that function. For everyday use it may be useless, but in certain situations it could be a life saver.


----------



## PhillyRube (Apr 5, 2010)

victory said:


> I use the strobe function when dealing with traffic at work. Gets their attention real well.
> 
> It has its tactical uses as well. Makes a nice distraction prior to making someone eat bezel.
> 
> .



Same here.....


----------



## victory (Apr 5, 2010)

Figures that the person who +1'd my comment about braining someone with my flashlight is also from philly.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 5, 2010)

I mostly use it to annoy the Wife & kids!!


----------



## TriChrome (Apr 5, 2010)

Depending on how fast it strobes, it can render even high end night vision useless (we inadvertently found this out when two guys had Gen 3 PVS 7 and 14 night vision).


----------



## jugornot (Apr 5, 2010)

Most obviously to relive the era of disco, it rocks.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 5, 2010)

To signal people and to annoy people by starting the disco mode, too bad it doesn't produce crappy music.


----------



## jankj (Apr 5, 2010)

Ronin28 said:


> Unless you are hiking/camping in the Mountains and the only way for S&R to find you if you've been injured is with that function.



Even in that scenario you get by pretty well without dedicated SOS function. 

if S&R is looking for you then ANY sign of human activity will be investigated. Particular a bright light. Particular if they're equipped with night vision gear (many S&R helicopters are). 

Of course, if no one is looking for you then a blinking light may cause someone to investigate, whereas a constant light may be dismissed as some light polluting jerk on a camping trip. And if that someone actually recognized the SOS sequence for what it is... then you've hit jackpot.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 5, 2010)

Summoning tow trucks. Only ever needed it once, but maybe I should make that the dedicated car light...


----------



## ekengle (Apr 5, 2010)

MC-E with strobe to disorient the opossums that get into the cats food at night.

You may not like the "self defense" claim but you must admit a good, fast strobe on the front of a short rifle for room clearing is an asset. If you think the strobe alone will be useful as a self defense item then you are wrong, but they do have their place just like every tool. If you use it properly then it will do it's job.


----------



## PhillyRube (Apr 5, 2010)

victory said:


> Figures that the person who +1'd my comment about braining someone with my flashlight is also from philly.



Not actually braining.....I used the strike bezel mounted on a Surefire 9N...guy looked like a lion chewed him when I got done (and I had a fx skull).


----------



## Unicorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Their main reason for existing was for disorientating or distracting people so they might be able to be taken down with less force.

They work great on drunk people.


----------



## Misan (Apr 6, 2010)

Strobe scatter of stray dogs, they run away and then from far away barking...


----------



## WDG (Apr 6, 2010)

Fenix L1D-CE... Sometimes I go for a walk in the park around dusk and use the strobe, flashing on the walkway just behind me, to ensure the bicyclists don't run over me. Would definitely come in handy walking along a road, though I haven't had to use it for that, yet. Also, it's good for those "Can you see me now?" situations in crowds, when I'm trying to let someone know where I am.


----------



## Illum (Apr 6, 2010)

it grabs people's attention awfully fast, dogs are almost immune to it


----------



## RedLED (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't want them. Just on-off, two levels. like an SF L2 or others they make. 

It may be ncie to have one to pester the neighbors even more than I already do.

No EDC though! However, if people want them, I am OK with that.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 7, 2010)

I use strobe/flash for low light pedestrian safety - I walk to a commuter rail stop on roads with no sidewalks and for a good portion of the year it is dark, so flashers fore and aft are very useful.

Typically, I use a pair of Inova 24/7s. They work great in this role.

I have also sometimes used my Gladius for this, but I have some concerns about using it in this role. Leaving totally aside the question of whether or to what extent that or any other strobe has any useful role in a defensive context (no comment expressed), I have strobed myself and some friends and family members (with their consent) to try to get a feeling for how it works. My conclusion on that is that the frequency at which the Gladius strobes is in fact somewhat disruptive, which makes me think that it could be a bad choice as a pedestrian/vehicle safety light. So - I stay with the Inovas. When I have a handheld light, I will use the momentary switch to manually flash the light (which means that the E2D LED and E1B don't work well at all in that role because you get high/off/low/off sequences when IMO high/off/high/off would be better).


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 8, 2010)

JNewell said:


> I use strobe/flash for low light pedestrian safety - I walk to a commuter rail stop on roads with no sidewalks and for a good portion of the year it is dark, so flashers fore and aft are very useful.
> 
> Typically, I use a pair of Inova 24/7s. They work great in this role.



You could also consider using any of the Jetbeams with the IBS function and program the strobe to the lowest frequency.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 8, 2010)

hyperloop said:


> You could also consider using any of the Jetbeams with the IBS function and program the strobe to the lowest frequency.


 
True, but I already own the Inovas, and I'd have to buy the Jetbeams.


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 8, 2010)

You guys seem to have forgotten the tactical strobe. 

Blackhawk Gladius is the flashlight with a true tactical strobe. the frequency of the strobe is purposely set to disorient the target (people) I have used it in airsoft and nerf low light indoor games. All the people who have been victims of the light all agree that the light is unfair but it works. it distracts and or disorients and creates an opportunity to shoot them. That is all you can really hope for in a real world environment.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 8, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> You guys seem to have forgotten the tactical strobe.
> 
> Blackhawk Gladius is the flashlight with a true tactical strobe. the frequency of the strobe is purposely set to disorient the target (people) I have used it in airsoft and nerf low light indoor games. All the people who have been victims of the light all agree that the light is unfair but it works. it distracts and or disorients and creates an opportunity to shoot them. That is all you can really hope for in a real world environment.



That's because the OP requested that this thread not get into that, probably because those threads often wind up getting locked by the mods. I agree that a properly-configured configured strobe can be disorienting, which is why I've given up using the Gladius as a pedestrian/vehicle safety tool. I think there's a risk of getting hit by a vehicle operator who is temporarily disoriented or distracted by the Gladius.


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Quark Preon and it has several strobe modes as most all ready know and other than a emergency where I have to signal for help and you just never know I like having it even if I never need it. Its a lot easier than to keep flashing it by pushing the tail cap and if you are injured in some way just turn it on and let it do its job. Look at it like air bags in your car they serve no purpose until you need them then you were glad they were there.


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

Oddly enough, at the 47s booth at SHOT the #2 question was "which of your flashlights have strobe" right after "how are you redefining the flashlight?"

personally, I do not need the disco modes and prefer them tucked away if they are there at all. They may be useful in some situations but I like having them out of the way for normal use.


----------



## victory (Apr 9, 2010)

JNewell said:


> That's because the OP requested that this thread not get into that, probably because those threads often wind up getting locked by the mods. I agree that a properly-configured configured strobe can be disorienting, which is why I've given up using the Gladius as a pedestrian/vehicle safety tool. I think there's a risk of getting hit by a vehicle operator who is temporarily disoriented or distracted by the Gladius.


 
I use my gladius for that all the time and the most common reaction i get when blasting someone through their windshield is the brake pedal. Think about it this way: When i'm on scene, there's already 57 different strobe lights of various colors flashing all over the place which resusults in all kinds of rubber necking. If i'm trying to cross the street under those conditions, i want to make sure the driver is focused on me. The gladius, in all its nauseating glory, actually gets drivers attention and i attribute that to its very irritating pulse rate.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 9, 2010)

victory said:


> I use my gladius for that all the time and the most common reaction i get when blasting someone through their windshield is the brake pedal. Think about it this way: When i'm on scene, there's already 57 different strobe lights of various colors flashing all over the place which resusults in all kinds of rubber necking. If i'm trying to cross the street under those conditions, i want to make sure the driver is focused on me. The gladius, in all its nauseating glory, actually gets drivers attention and i attribute that to its very irritating pulse rate.



I don't disagree with any of that, but if there's only one distracting light rather than 57  I worry that people may do the same thing to me that they do to too many cruisers parked solo behind a stop - drive where they're looking and hit the cruiser and/or the officer. Again, the context I'm referring to is walking solo on a dark winding country road with no sidewalk or streetlights. 

I will tiptoe out onto the thin ice here and opine that not all strobes are created equal. There is a need for science when doing it "right" and most manufacturers do not seem to spend any time thinking about that...


----------



## WDG (Apr 10, 2010)

Per-Sev said:


> Look at it like air bags in your car they serve no purpose until you need them then you were glad they were there.



I actually use the strobe, but this analogy amused me, so playing devil's advocate... _"Yes, but the airbag doesn't smack me in the face every time I start the car!"_


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 10, 2010)

Use the strobe while riding the bike at night.


----------



## computernut (Apr 10, 2010)

The only thing I've found strobe useful for is entertaining my coworkers. :devil: I can see the SOS modes being slightly more useful if I ever get lost in the wilderness but I'd be happy with just a slow beacon mode.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 10, 2010)

In an emergency it WILL be very effective is drawing attention to your location from near or far (depending on output), Indeed. It's far more effective than even a bright continuous light in some cases.
It will nauseate a would be attacker if the frequency is correct (around 15Mhz) and the flashes bright enough.
It is an AMAZING deterrent to idiot motorists that persistently fail to yeild the right of way to pedestrians and cyclists. Here's a true story in brief that recounts my personal reasons for stating this.
About a year ago I heard news that a neighbor had died when a car failed to yeild the right of way to her as she crosses a street that we all traverse, in journeying to a local shopping center.
The facts of this case:
- She's small build, dark skinned and likely was wearing darkish clothing
- The intersection involves a Walk/Don't Walk graphic that times the 'Walk' at 11 seconds.
- She was hit at 10:00 PM on a dry clear night
- The driver of the offending vehicle was not intoxicated
- She walks and does not use a wheelchair (as do many in our neighborhood)
My guess is that a combination of the overly short 'right of way' time allowance for the pedestrian, combined with darkish clothing and a lackadaisical driver, caused the unfortunate incident. She died after a year in coma.
I liked this person so felt obliged to investigate and research.
My results:
- I am a short legged FAST walker and barely make the crossing in 11 seconds
- The county refuses to make the crossing allowance longer on the grounds that it creates too much pollution from idling waiting vehicles.
- I tested the crossing at around the same hour and other hours from 10:00 AM to 10:00 PM over the year and I did so with these two conditions: Without a flashing light in hand, and with the Fenix PD20 in strobe mode
The startling conclusion: The strobe makes a HUGE difference is noticeability and caution on the part of the oncoming motorists! I mean I was almost hit twice by motorists that even noticed me just after the near misses, and that were shocked to discover that I was even there! So I'm convinced that 1/2 the time pedestrians are not noticed by these Left turners, in a hurry to make a trun just before a light turns red for them.
I became so angry at the outcome of this research that I decided to film these incidents with my Flip Video, Mino HD camera. Amazingly, I have footage of near misses at this very intersection, in broad daylight.
Thus I came to the conclusion that pedestrians and wheelchaired crossers of this very intersection, do so at great peril to themselves, if they attempt the traverse at night WITHOUT some sort of flashing signal!

I now demand that almost all my lights contain this feature for the reasons cited. Moreover, if you are biking, the flashers accrue the same benefit as they do to pedestrians, especially in commuter traffic.
I hope that helps. :twothumbs






scriverdog said:


> I'm curious to learn how many of you have found the strobe functions incorporated into some torches useful and in what real life situations?
> 
> I have become decidely negative about the strobe function (yes, I know opinions vary) because I see it more as a novelty (and in some instances a downright annoyance) than as an essential function, yet it occurs to me that some of you may be able to show me the error of my ways. There must be some reason so many manufacturers continue to offer it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 10, 2010)

trying to delete this double post


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 10, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> -- The intersection involves a Walk/Don't Walk graphic that times the 'Walk' at 11 seconds.
> 
> So I'm convinced that 1/2 the time pedestrians are not noticed by these Left turners, in a hurry to make a trun just before a light turns red for them.


Very true in our country too (we have twelve seconds by the way). The thing is that I reckon having a crossing at an intersection is the most dangerous place to put it. The car drivers' mental attention and vision is so much diverted by checking the traffic light status, checking the movement of other traffic and furtively looking to dive into that gap without being hit by another car, all while under the stress of desperately wanting that light to stay green until they get through that they often simply don't see a much less than car sized pedestrian looming in the peripheries of their vision. 

I hate using crossings at intersections and I never ever assume that a driver has seen me or will give me right of way until I actually see him look at me and I make eye contact with him. A flashing torch would no doubt help a lot.


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 10, 2010)

As a pedestrian and a bicyclist, I've come upon cars that had run off the road. They had done so in locations that were going to cause secondary accidents without some warning to other motorists. In both cases I had a light with flashing modes and used it to alert traffic to the problem. The flashing was way more effective than even the highest contiuous level on my Fenix L2D or Quark 123. Both drivers had no lights, flares or reflectors. How dumb but typical is that?


----------



## TheChief (Apr 10, 2010)

On medical calls with my fire department, the ambulance company requires a spotter anytime they back up a unit. I've used strobe mode on my light to do this (not pointing it directly into the rearview mirror, obviously, but pointed to the ground at the left rear of the ambulance).

A co-worker who is in law enforcement also told me that from a tactical standpoint, using strobe instead of regular mode makes it more difficult for a suspect to pinpoint your exact position. Don't know how true that is, but that's what he told me.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 10, 2010)

When I go out onto the floor at the factory I work at I sometimes need to get someone's attention. This place is quite loud, very loud. 150 psi steam lines being used to blow out steel tubes, 1500lbs steel pans of gunk being dropped onto a steel plate to knock the stuff in it out. If one or two yells doesn't do the job out comes the fenix. A quick strobe in someone's direction works wonders.


----------



## csa (Apr 10, 2010)

I keep one in the briefcase for just in case.

In my case, that's because I often stay in highrise hotels that have sealed windows. The odds of a fire blocking my exit are very low, but a strobe or SOS against the outer window would let the fire department know that there was someone trapped in the room.

Yeah, it's a very low probability event, but it's important enough for me that I carry it.

All other times the strobe is just silly.


----------



## parnass (Apr 11, 2010)

I used the tactical strobe on a 200-lumen Inova T4-MP last night to keep a barking/chasing dog at bay.

I walk in my rural neighborhood just about every night when it is dark. There are no street lights or sidewalks.

Last night, there was a drinking party at a neighbor's house and they let their large dog run free. It barked and chased after me several times while I walked in the road.

I shined the 200-lumen steady light in his eyes and he kept barking but stayed about 5 feet away from me. When he ran closer to me, I switched on the tactical strobe mode and shined it in his eyes. At that point, he backed away and wouldn't get any closer than about 15 feet. I used the strobe 5 or 6 times and it had the same effect -- he kept back a little further, though still barking constantly.

I am a long time dog owner. My dog looks away when I shine light at his face, but the strobe doesn't seem to affect him much. Therefore, I cannot count on the tactical strobe having the same effect on all dogs, but I am glad it caused the neighbor's dog to keep its distance.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Don't want them. Just on-off, two levels. like an SF L2 or others they make.
> 
> It may be ncie to have one to pester the neighbors even more than I already do.
> 
> No EDC though! However, if people want them, I am OK with that.


 
Got the new Mag-Lite XL 100 tonight, just for fun. 

I now have a new way to make the neighbors hate me even more. They Don't really hate me...they just do not understand all the things that go on here. 

At my office building, they love all the things that go on after hours.


----------



## McAllan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know about strobe but I had a "funny" experience in an airplane where I'd almost any price for a flashlight. Either tactical or one with automatic SOS.

I'd been to Latvia with my work and on the way home we had a rough ride because of quite bad weather. Didn't really think about it. We landed in Copenhagen without much trouble and arrived at the gate and just as we expected the doors to go up nothing happened.
I had a window seat at the side of which the waiting room for the next passengers were.
As said nothing happened minutes went by and they finally said something in Latvian a few more minutes and they tried in English. Yes, tried, didn't succeed in saying many understandable words. They did however say something which sounded like they were saying "mumble mumble _Al Qaeda_ mumble mumble _so waiting_ mumble mumble"(*). I swear I could have chopped my way out though the aluminum body with my bare hands. Afterwards people were quite upset and confused. Asking the stewardesses didn't help a thing. They could not even translate what the captain was saying to understandable English.

I'd give almost anything to have a light there to signaling to the waiting passengers. Yeah might be given a warning but given the circumstances I really don't believe that would even be the case. Might be though the "B.S." airline didn't want to fly with me again. Fine with me. I'm not flying with them either.

(*) When we finally was released to the airport via some stairs instead of the dock we found out it was because of bad weather - wonder if that "bad weather" sound like "Al Qaeda" when spoken by a Latvian who cannot speak proper English and with a stuffed nose over a very bad loudspeaker system. The plane couldn't dock and there were not many stairs and prioritized to the airports best customers. We sad there for hours. Another reason not to fly with them ever again.


----------



## sonicj (Apr 14, 2010)

hypnotize squirrels.


----------



## Avatar28 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've found a couple of uses for the strobe function on my Fenix L2D lights when camping. Our boys were in cub scouts and we were camping on the local reservation. My wife had one of them and used it on more than one occasion to get my attention from across the campground in the evening. 

The second use was more fun. It was halloween so they were doing a tent or treat thing. To help the mood, I propped one of my lights in the tent pointed up and turned to strobe mode. Can't remember if I used one of the diffusers or not. It was neat as it caused the whole tent to light up and really added to the effect.


----------



## Joe_Beam (Mar 17, 2011)

For me, the strobe function is like the can of pepper spray that I keep in each of my vehicles. I may never need it, but it is there if I ever do!


----------



## CSSA (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm going to be taking pictures at a gathering in a dark room in a Sports Bar next week and am planning on having my assistant stand on a chair in one corner of the room and use the strobe mode to pan the crowd while I hold the shutter open and shoot from an elevated position in another corner. It should create a neat affect.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 17, 2011)

I work in a big plant with lots of forklift traffic in our warehouse. I use the strobe when walking through the warehouse so the forklift operators see me and I don't get accidentally "squished"!


----------



## beerwax (Mar 18, 2011)

if your thinking self defense then you probably dont want strobe locked away somewhere. you want it right there, no fiddling. 

plenty of people dismiss the strobe as defense, anyone here qualified to comment on why it wouldnt work.?


----------



## kadinh (Mar 18, 2011)

IMO, the strobe function is only good for annoying friends/family members, and maybe to give you a 1-2 second advantage with a surprise attack in the dark.


----------



## computernut (Mar 18, 2011)

I find SOS and Strobe modes not very useful except for showing off. I would replace both with a properly timed beacon mode with spacing of 1 second for showing people where you are, such as biking or walking along a road way without giving people seizures like strobe does. The Mag XL100 lets you adjust the frequency of the strobe which is cool, maybe someone can figure out how to program a light by tapping the tailcap in the frequency you want.


----------



## spooky (Mar 18, 2011)

The strobe feature is an asset to any law enforcement or military personnel. The strobe disorients your opponent to the point where you can easily control them with limited resistance. You can actually grab a resisting suspect, shine the strobe in their face and take them down with very little effort. I own the Gladius and have used this feature on a few occasions with positive results. There is actually a video from Blackhawk which demonstrates this feature on people.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 19, 2011)

We're not going to get into how strobe can be used as a defensive or offensive tool. CPF is about using lighting of all kinds for illumination. Thread closed. 

Bill


----------

